# Meshuggah is on Wiki's main page!



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 24, 2009)

Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Win?


----------



## lobee (Feb 24, 2009)

Win.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 24, 2009)

Ultrawintasticwin.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 24, 2009)

They put Opeth on the front page the day their last album came out, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Harry (Feb 24, 2009)

Definite win.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome Sauce.


----------



## errnestoo (Feb 24, 2009)

win!


----------



## Nats (Feb 24, 2009)

i like juice


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## sami (Feb 24, 2009)

obey my frogs.


----------



## Sroth Saraiel (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Totem_37 (Feb 24, 2009)

wintastic!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 24, 2009)

> Since their 2002 album Nothing, it uses eight-string guitars and downtuned, groovy riffs.



groove is win!


----------



## Randy (Feb 24, 2009)

^
Remember when the rumor was that Winny was a dude?

/OT


----------



## AeonSolus (Feb 24, 2009)

I can die in peace now..

Win.


----------



## sami (Feb 24, 2009)

you shoulda put the mesh pic first so it'd look like Tomas was trying to grab Winny


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 24, 2009)

win indeed

someone inside wikipedia is cool


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ that was one thread derailment i support


----------

